# Water Heater Doesn't Work On Electric



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Hi all. Sorry if this question has been asked before, but we're camping and I'm posting from my cell phone. Searching just is not an option. (Dang these buttons are small! How do kids text so fast?)Anyway, when we were out last weekend, our electrical cord got fried in a thunderstorm. Now the water heater doesn't work on electric. It works fine on propane. The breaker is not tripped.Any suggestions? Is it fried,too?Thanks!


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I don't have an answer to your question, however I love your quotes. Why does it happen? Because it happens - Roll the Bones. I love Rush.

Good Luck

Mike M


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you had a burnt shore power cable due to lighting then I would start by looking at all connections and checking the voltage at each location. The breaker may not have tripped but the wiring could have still been toasted.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Not wanting to rub salt in a wound but......its prbally toast from the spike you got last time you camped. Better late then never on the surge protector.


----------



## Allan (Dec 8, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Not wanting to rub salt in a wound but......its prbally toast from the spike you got last time you camped. Better late then never on the surge protector.


Hi,
This raises a question that I have been thinking about, what is a good recommendation for a surge protector on our trailers? I am sure I am not the only one who has given this some concern as a new trailer owner. Can some of you provide some insight here? Thanks.
Allan


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Allan said:


> Not wanting to rub salt in a wound but......its prbally toast from the spike you got last time you camped. Better late then never on the surge protector.


Hi,
This raises a question that I have been thinking about, what is a good recommendation for a surge protector on our trailers? I am sure I am not the only one who has given this some concern as a new trailer owner. Can some of you provide some insight here? Thanks.
Allan

[/quote]

Hi, Allan. Welcome to Outbackers!!

Try this thread...


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

OK, sounds bad. But how do I test it? I know I'll need a voltmeter, which I don't have or even know how to use. But what do I do and how do I keep from getting a new hairdo and/or making my wife and children very rich with insurance money?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Turn off HWH at breaker. Pull out your multimeter and set it for continuity. Find the element in your HWH there should be two wires on it, place one probe on each wire and see (hear) what the meter does. (My meter has an audio tone) Your meter should show .000 (or a tone) it is reading through the element. Or if you are brave test it hot. Turn on the breaker set meter to volts AC place one probe on each wire at the element and your meter should read between 110.0 and 120.0 or whatever your local voltage is. if you can't get a reading through the element then it's dead. James


----------

